# Demagnetize



## don-tucker (Jul 15, 2012)

I am fed up with every thing being magnetised like tool bits drills etc
How do I rid myself of this curse .
How can I make one ? I have bid on a couple of Eclipse models on EBay but they go for silly money
Don


----------



## GailInNM (Jul 15, 2012)

While not on how to make, take a look at this thread on demagnetize methods.

My bulk tape eraser is still going strong after 30 plus years.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=3910.0

Gail in NM


----------



## mklotz (Jul 15, 2012)

A soldering gun (not iron) will work for small items. Stick item in loop that forms the tip (not touching the tip), turn on gun, withdraw item slowly to a distance of three feet or so before turning gun off. A larger loop tip can be made from heavy gauge copper wire.

Look at yard sales, Craiglist equivalents, or old electronic sources for a bulk tape eraser (from the days of reel tapes). These will accommodate larger items.

Third option is to make your own from a transformer. Instructions for doing so are all over the interweb.


----------



## deverett (Jul 25, 2012)

Don

Have a look at eBay 400310361064.  I have one like this and it works very well for small tools and such.  Mind you, it's gone up a bit in price since I bought mine.  You may need a UK adapter because it comes with one of those European things.

Thought I answered this before, but I can't see the reply.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------

